# Coyote ugly.



## Magus

Not sure this goes here,if it don't sorry.

I'm having coyote problems,trouble is my neighbors don't like gunfire in the middle of the night and due to the close proximity, I figure why.

how do I get rid of these cat eating sons of B*****s?


----------



## HillbillyPrep

Can you shoot during the day? If so, get a tape player and a tape of a wounded woodpecker or rabbit and lure then in. If you're ok with wildlife authorities being on your property they may be able to trap them for you.


----------



## NaeKid

I have a scope'd crossbow just for that situation ... would that work for you?


----------



## backlash

If it is legal to shoot where you live and you can do it safely then I would tell the neighbor what I was going to do and then I would shoot the coyotes.
If I had to choose between my cats getting ate and an irritated neighbor then the cats win.


----------



## Magus

Scoped crossbow huh..I might just know where one could be had!


----------



## *Andi

NaeKid said:


> I have a scope'd crossbow just for that situation ... would that work for you?


They are sweet and do come in handy ... (not that I know about things like that. )


----------



## Immolatus

I unno about Georgia, but in WV you can kill coyotes at any time. Have you checked the regulations?
My pc didnt like the filepage and it froze up looking at it. Is there nothing about nuisance animals?


----------



## dunappy

If you live in a rural area, then get a big donkey or a Llama. They will chase the coyotes off.


----------



## LilRedHen

Magus said:


> Not sure this goes here,if it don't sorry.
> 
> I'm having coyote problems,trouble is my neighbors don't like gunfire in the middle of the night and due to the close proximity, I figure why.
> 
> how do I get rid of these cat eating sons of B*****s?


THey are bad here too and a few years ago I heard of some people catching them with grab hooks baited with meat hung from trees about 4 to 5 feet off the ground They will jump to get the meat and the hook gets in their mouth and they can't get away from it. The hunters would then put them out of their misery. That is terribly cruel way to get rid of them, but it works.


----------



## Toffee

LilRedHen said:


> THey are bad here too and a few years ago I heard of some people catching them with grab hooks baited with meat hung from trees about 4 to 5 feet off the ground They will jump to get the meat and the hook gets in their mouth and they can't get away from it. The hunters would then put them out of their misery. That is terribly cruel way to get rid of them, but it works.


The only thing I would worry about would be catching people's dogs or other non-nuisance animals. If nothing else, maybe you can get a new dog to. Chase them off or borrow someone else's. My dad ran across a family that had mastiff crosses. I think it was with St. Bernard's. They were huge and while he was outside working on their ac unit, two of them spotted a coyote, ran it down and dispatched it within a minute or two.


----------



## Jason

If your neighbor realizes you're popping coyotes he may relax on the shooting at night thing. Tell him you'll show him the dead animals.


----------



## Davarm

LilRedHen said:


> THey are bad here too and a few years ago I heard of some people catching them with grab hooks baited with meat hung from trees about 4 to 5 feet off the ground They will jump to get the meat and the hook gets in their mouth and they can't get away from it. The hunters would then put them out of their misery. That is terribly cruel way to get rid of them, but it works.


You had to bring up coyote fishing!

My dear late brother(God Rested His Soul In Idaho), loved to fish for shark on the Texas Gulf. When I separated from the army I spent alot of time out there on the beach with him.

He wold always set a line in the surf and one baited with a chicken leg would be thrown into the dunes, I finally asked him what the line in the dunes was for and he replied, "You Never Been Coyote Fishing"?

I dont know if he ever caught one but I did ask him what he would if he reeled one in and came face to face with it though. He did not answer, just gave me that "You Dumb A$$" look and went on fishing.

This is true and there may be something in there somewhere that Magus could use for his coyote problem.


----------



## Magus

Too many regular dogs and innocent wild life to go fishing.I'd just sacrifice some hamburger and a light bulb if it was that easy. 

The little varmints like to swing by about 3:00 AM.I doubt a truckload of dead dirt dogs would pacify them after hearing my 300 bark off.My mini 14 is just about as bad,I'm thinking seriously about my compound bow and some pod arrows if I can find the right thing to stop their little hearts....maybe Nicotine Sulfate?that's pretty easy to get.


----------



## NaeKid

Magus said:


> Scoped crossbow huh..I might just know where one could be had!





*Andi said:


> They are sweet and do come in handy ... (not that I know about things like that. )


I have a Barnett Revolution AVI with factory scope and a few dozen arrows (including broadheads). If I have a clear-shot and the wind isn't bad, I can normally hit the bullzeye (3") on my target-block at about 75 yards (meters). If it isn't a clear-shot (grasses or brush in the way), my accuracy goes down significantly .. :dunno:


----------



## *Andi

NICE!!!

Mine is an ol youth bow my dad worked on for me ... I used it once upon a time in competition (just local)... and now just for fun because I can whip hubby at it. lol

:2thumb:


----------



## Padre

Magus said:


> Not sure this goes here,if it don't sorry.
> 
> I'm having coyote problems,trouble is my neighbors don't like gunfire in the middle of the night and due to the close proximity, I figure why.
> 
> how do I get rid of these cat eating sons of B*****s?


If its legal in GA you could always buy a class III suppressor. Might be a little bit expensive way to take care of coyotes, and I definitely would not spend the money just for some ungrateful cats, BUT since they are pretty cool in and of themselves, I would buy one in a second if they were legal here!


----------



## Ncognito

Magus said:


> how do I get rid of these cat eating sons of B*****s?


Quit keeping cats?


----------



## Magus

Not likely.


----------



## NaeKid

Magus said:


> Not likely.


Mouse / rat problems???


----------



## Davarm

Ncognito119404 said:


> Quit keeping cats?





Magus said:


> Not likely.


Definitely cant do that, They taste too much like armadillo!


----------



## Magus

C'mon guys.I just like cats.

Wonder what BBQed coyote tastes like?


----------



## UncleJoe

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## Ncognito

Magus said:


> C'mon guys.I just like cats.
> 
> Wonder what BBQed coyote tastes like?


I was just giving you a hard time. 

How about a spot light and a .22 magnum? If you know where the coyote is coming in at, you could hook a radio in the house to a motion detector outside. The radio will wake you up when the coyote is around. That way you don't have to stay awake all night waiting.


----------



## *Andi

Magus said:


> C'mon guys.I just like cats.


We get more than a few cats & kittens dropped off at our gate each year ... last house on the road. 

They make their way to our barn ... each year. "Just a fact." I try and keep up with getting one or two fixed each month.

Here is a fact for you and maybe someone out there can tell me why a coyote will take a "fixed" cat over one that is not. :gaah:

(and as a side not they do not take them at the barn) :surrender:


----------



## Magus

I found a repellant.leave the radio on.they don't come near!


----------



## randyhsv

If GA is like AR, you can eliminate coyotes that are causing problems year-round.
If guns are not possible due to the closeness of other houses, you can trap coyotes - or have them trapped. Your Game & Fish may be able to recommend a nuisance trapper. Be prepared to pay in advance for this service.
Trappers can usually snare coyotes - unless your neighbors let their dogs run loose!


----------



## Magus

> unless your neighbors let their dogs run loose!


They do.wouldn't mind getting rid of them too.


----------



## Frosty

The coyote population here in Newfoundland has skyrocketed in recent years since they made their way to the island. Some even say that they are of a mixed species, in that they are part wolf.

http://www.thetelegram.com/News/Loc...4/Massive-coyote-stirring-widespread-debate/1

As you can see in that article, that is a beast of an animal, and the DNA results on if it has traces of wolf in it are not done yet. But since they have no real natural predators here, they are really destroying the caribou, and even the moose population here. It's quite a shame, really.


----------



## Toffee

Magus said:


> They do.wouldn't mind getting rid of them too.


I dunno much about getting rid of coyotes, but for dogs...if I catch them on my property, I put them in my car and take them to the next town over to the pound there. 
It might sound mean, but the dogs all belong to the horse farm next door. The dogs are known to kill cats, sheep, goats, etc and the owners have called in noise disturbances more than once when my sister-in-law's dogs bark at their dogs coming onto our property and when her dogs hop the electric fence, they do the same thing.


----------



## Ncognito

I read about the rule of the 3 S's on another forum. Shoot, Shovel, and Shut-up. Sounds like it might be appropriate for this situation.


----------



## randyhsv

*coyote mixes*



Frosty said:


> Some even say that they are of a mixed species, in that they are part wolf.
> 
> Here in the U.S. it has been confirmed that "coy-dogs" are becoming more common. The cross is usually larger than a coyote, and sometimes with an unusual coat (less furry).


----------



## Magus

Atlanta is eat up with Coydogs in the outer areas.


----------



## NaeKid

So - what's the word on your coyote problem - has it been licked yet?


----------



## Magus

More like buried.LOL

P.M me for my special varmint arrow.
I'm pretty sure it's illegal


----------



## NaeKid

Don't be talkin' nothing illegal now ... :sssh:


----------



## Magus

If THEY knew how many like me are actually out here, they'd outlaw technology.


----------



## CashMan

There’s only one way to stop it, just electrify some fences only at night to get rid of it.


----------



## Magus

Coydogs are like Crows. if they know an area is dangerous, they move on.

"OMG! Ralph just got nailed to a tree!let's go hunt way over there!"


----------

